
Confucius loses face in China’s new surveillance regime - imartin2k
https://aeon.co/ideas/how-confucius-loses-face-in-chinas-new-surveillance-regime
======
gigama
"Instead of looking within to understand, assess and craft my thoughts and
feelings in an ongoing effort to cultivate myself, I am forced to organise
myself and my life around the aim of pleasing the state and its AI overseer.
Under such conditions, I lose sight of what I actually believe about goodness
and virtue, and my independent judgments about such matters lose motivational
power. Our personal responsibility for ourselves and our collective effort to
understand, shape and improve our shared social life are outsourced to the
state, in particular to the CPC, and delegated to an algorithm."

Well said.

